# PubMed- Functional constipation - prevalence and life style factors in a district of bangladesh.



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Functional constipation - prevalence and life style factors in a district of bangladesh.*

Mymensingh Med J. 2015 Apr;24(2):295-304

Authors: Perveen I, Rahman MM, Saha M, Parvin R, Chowdhury M

Abstract
Constipation is a common problem throughout the world and is particularly prevalent in women, children and older adults producing considerable health care expenditure. Data on functional constipation is limited especially in Asian countries. This cross-sectional survey assessed prevalence and association of functional constipation or chronic constipation (FC) with a number of socio-demographic and lifestyle factors. Data were collected from 3000 apparently healthy subjects by personal interview in a home setting with a questionnaire based on Rome III criteria for FC. Persons were selected by cluster sampling method from the population of Sylhet district. Among the 3000 subjects 148 subjects fulfilled the criteria for FC (Male=67, Female=81) giving a prevalence of 4.9%. Functional constipation was more prevalent in elderly (50-60 years, 10.1%, p=0.000), married persons (and widow/widowers, separated) (5.6-9.1%, p=0.000), city dwellers (6.2%), farmers (10.5%, p=0.000), house wives 6.1%, subjects taking vegetable (7.35%) and spices (6.0%) less frequently. The highest prevalent symptoms were feeling of incomplete evacuation (96.6%) and sensation of ano-rectal blockage (93.9%). No significant difference was found in the symptom pattern of FC among men and women. Older age (OR 2.755), female sex (OR 1.249), low intake of vegetable (OR 2.350) and spice (OR 2.050) appeared as important associated factor for FC. BMI and smoking had no significant association with FC. Functional constipation is a less prevalent disorder than IBS in our community. Female gender, old age and low intake of vegetable and spice were important associated factors for FC.

PMID: 26007257 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

